# I met a skier chick...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyway as many of you know..I've spent some time on match.com meeting various women.  Well I finally met a skier chick on there who lives pretty close to me.  I was on the phone with her last night and she seemed cool and we talked for about 2 hours.  We're going to meet each other this weekend.  She was pretty funny because she asked me if I count my ski runs..which of course I do.  She also said she got whistled at for skiing fast on Paradise at Blue mountain.  That's the run that put me and Atomic Jeff from PASR in the database.  She's only been skiing for 3 seasons and the biggest mountain she's skied is Belleayre.  This season she is going to mighty Okemo with a skiclub.  When she said she also likes to snowblade..and has 90cm snowlerblades...I bit my tongue and tried not to say anything bad about that.  Anyway hopefully she turns out to be as cool in person as she was on the phone.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 9, 2008)

Snowblading is a ball in the right conditions


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck, sounds like a cool chick.  Well, except for the fruit boots part.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Good luck, sounds like a cool chick.  Well, except for the fruit boots part.



Fruit boots are rollerblades..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fruit boots are rollerblades..



They are but snowblades are also referred to as fruit boots:

_More than one name 

Skiboards is the generic name but they actually have a lot of different names like "Snowblades," "mini-skis," "snowskates," "Sled-dogs," "figgles" and some more negative terms like "boot protectors" and "fruit boots." In reality, all of these terms don't mean the same thing. 
_

From: http://newscafe.ansci.usu.edu/archive/jan2001/0110_skiboards.html


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

Skier Chick Factor + GSS = 3-4 dates instead of the usual 2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Skier Chick Factor + GSS = 3-4 dates instead of the usual 2



Well I haven't seen her in person yet..lol..but she thinks I'm funny which is a good sign..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 9, 2008)

Good for you.  Who hasn't gotten whistled at for skiing fast on Paradise?  The key is to scope out where they are standing while on the 4 pack on the way up (not that you don't know that already)


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 9, 2008)

Snowblades are great for doing things in really tight places - like the very edge of a trail, or really tight trees.  The people that scoff at them don't know what they're missing.


----------



## Paul (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Anyway as many of you know..I've spent some time on match.com meeting various women.  Well I finally met a skier chick on there who lives pretty close to me.  I was on the phone with her last night and she seemed cool and we talked for about 2 hours.  We're going to meet each other this weekend.  She was pretty funny because she asked me if I count my ski runs..which of course I do.  She also said she got whistled at for skiing fast on Paradise at Blue mountain.  That's the run that put me and Atomic Jeff from PASR in the database.  She's only been skiing for 3 seasons and the biggest mountain she's skied is Belleayre.  *This season she is going to mighty Okemo with a skiclub.*  When she said she also likes to snowblade..and has 90cm snowlerblades...I bit my tongue and tried not to say anything bad about that.  Anyway hopefully she turns out to be as cool in person as she was on the phone.



Cool, which high school does she go to?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Snowblades are great for doing things in really tight places - like the very edge of a trail, or really tight trees.  The people that scoff at them don't know what they're missing.



Plus, she's already used to small things there GSS


----------



## Philpug (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Cool, which high school does she go to...*next year*?



Fixed it for you. 

Bring to the Philly GTG for your first date.

LOL, you better hope she doesn't read this forum.


----------



## Marc (Sep 9, 2008)

You know the drill.

BS w/o pics, mofo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> She would rate at least a month with me ..



Well she's 25...I'll ask her if she's into old burly bearded men..if she is..I'll send her your way..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Cool, which high school does she go to?



I'm too old to date high school chicks...unlike the dude in your Avatar..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> You know the drill.
> 
> BS w/o pics, mofo.



O.K. here's her picture...and some snowblade stoke as well!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 9, 2008)

She's *HOTT!!!!!*


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> She's *HOTT!!!!!*



I'm definitely going to bring protection, lube and a dozen doughnuts when I meet her.  It's true..fat women sweat gravy..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm definitely going to bring protection, lube and a dozen doughnuts when I meet her.  It's true..fat women sweat gravy..



just tell her your real name is gordon shumway.  if the relationship goes sour, tell her you need to return to your planet....


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. here's her picture...and some snowblade stoke as well!!!



Those extra chins are bitchin'.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would be terrified of any women who wants a relationship with GSS


----------



## ccskier (Sep 9, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Snowblades are great for doing things in really tight places - like the very edge of a trail, or really tight trees.  The people that scoff at them don't know what they're missing.



Are you serious? Snow blades belong on ski holders that suction cup to the window of a scion xb or a pt cruiser.  Make sure you bring some flour on the date also.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 9, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Snowblades are great for doing things in really tight places - like the very edge of a trail, or really tight trees.  The people that scoff at them don't know what they're missing.



I owned a pair of blades for several seasons.  There was only 1 situation that I prefered them over big skis.  Pulling 360's down the trail.  Other than that I would want my big skis every time.

I scoff at them, and i know what I am not missing.  There is a reason, they are almost impossible to buy new nowadays.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Are you serious? Snow blades belong on ski holders that suction cup to the window of a scion xb or a pt cruiser.  Make sure you bring some flour on the date also.



ahahahaha...Well she asked me if I used poles all the time..Flour??  for what..is that a referance from Napoleon Dynamite or Juno???  I want my two dollars....now that's a quote I know...Holla:smile:


----------



## ccskier (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahaha...Well she asked me if I used poles all the time..Flour??  for what..is that a referance from Napoleon Dynamite or Juno???  I want my two dollars....now that's a quote I know...Holla:smile:



The flour can is quoted from a Blood Hound Gang, song your pretty when drunk or whatever.  Google it, I will keep is pg-13


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

ccskier said:


> The flour can is quoted from a Blood Hound Gang, song your pretty when drunk or whatever.  Google it, I will keep is pg-13



O.K. about beer goggles..:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 9, 2008)

Does she know about your posting addiction?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2008)

ccskier said:


> The flour can is quoted from a Blood Hound Gang, song your pretty when drunk or whatever.  Google it, I will keep is pg-13



It's older than that. It's an old school dirty joke.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well I haven't seen her in person yet..lol..but she thinks I'm funny which is a good sign..lol



So she's off her meds, huh?



SkiDork said:


> Snowblades are great for doing things in really tight places - like the very edge of a trail, or really tight trees.  The people that scoff at them don't know what they're missing.



And for cheating in moguls!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 10, 2008)

> I owned a pair of blades for several seasons.  There was only 1 situation that I prefered them over big skis.  Pulling 360's down the trail.  Other than that I would want my big skis every time.
> 
> I scoff at them, and i know what I am not missing.  There is a reason, they are almost impossible to buy new nowadays.



Well, I loved them in the trees and for making tight (really tight) s turns on the edge of trails, where the best snow is.



> Are you serious? Snow blades belong on ski holders that suction cup to the window of a scion xb or a pt cruiser.



I'm very serious.  I've put a lot of hours on snow blades and I really like them

I know there's a negative vibe about snowblades, and it's really just a bunch of bullshit caused by people who think they're not "cool" and everyone else goes along with it, most of who'm have never tried them

I'm OK with that, I'm the type that doesn't need to hang with the cool crowd.  I just do whatever is fun.  Thus my username - I'm ok with making people laugh even at my own expense.  Life should be fun, and not limited by perceptions of coolness.  Sledding is fun too.

BTW - one caveat.  I tried the blades without poles at first (which is how most people ride them) and didn't really think they were much fun.  Then I tried them with poles, and I REALLY liked them.  YMMV.


----------



## roark (Sep 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> just tell her your real name is gordon shumway.  if the relationship goes sour, tell her you need to return to your planet....


RN


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Well, I loved them in the trees and for making tight (really tight) s turns on the edge of trails, where the best snow is.



Pick up a pair of bump skis. They turn quick too. Of course you might get more funny looks on skinny skis than you do on snowblades...


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2008)

10 to 1 she's got a penis.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> 10 to 1 she's got a penis.



I really doubt it..transexuals don't seem to get my humor...:dunce: If she turns out to be a chick with a dick...she/he can still be a ski buddy..lol..


----------



## ccskier (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I really doubt it..transexuals don't seem to get my humor...:dunce: If she turns out to be a chick with a dick...she/he can still be a ski buddy..lol..



You should hit up Craigslist casual encounters, sure you can find plenty action there.  The menu is pretty broad, chicks w/ diqs, etc..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

ccskier said:


> You should hit up Craigslist casual encounters, sure you can find plenty action there.  The menu is pretty broad, chicks w/ diqs, etc..



I'm actually looking for a relationship...with a woman...no hemaphridites..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Aren't chix w/ dix, dudes with boobs?


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm actually looking for a relationship...with a woman...no hemaphridites..



dude! go to mingles!!!!! u'll get urself a real winner! all the good singles go to mingles.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 10, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> dude! go to mingles!!!!! u'll get urself a real winner! all the good singles go to mingles.



Is that where you found Tim?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 10, 2008)

this thread needs some phat jokes.  let's have them people.  


She's soooo fat you need to take a train, a bus and a plane just to get to her good side.

she's sooo fat she irons her pants on the driveway.

she's so fat the back of her neck looks like a pack of hotdogs.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> Is that where you found Tim?



ur just jealous that when you showed up to mingles and the only chick left was ur mom.



She's so fat she got baptized at Sea World.

She's so fat it takes two busses and a train to get on her good side.

She's so fat she stepped on the scale and and it said to be continued... 

She's so fat that when she goes outside in her yellow jacket people say "Look it's the magic school bus!!!"


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 10, 2008)

She has more Chins then a Chinese phone book.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

One of the women in the share house I ran in the late-80's and early 90's really ballooned up.  When I first met her, she probably weighed 140 which was fine for a nice 5'9" 38DD Italian girl.  I actually took her out on a date when I first met her but that's another story.  By 1992, she'd pulled the ripcord and was up to at least 250.  One of my friends was telling the story of sitting on the couch next to her when she was wearing her bathrobe.  He said "Her cellulite nodules had cellulite nodules on them."   Eeew.

Around the same time, I was doing a very small company.  I had also just gotten my pilot's license.  My buddy Mark and I both took airplanes from Lawrence Mass to the grass strip by the beach at Katama on Martha's Vineyard for a clam bake that was the company summer outing.  I drew the receptionist.  In small planes, you really need to know what people weigh so you can calculate weight & balance.  She tipped the scales at 300.  I was flying a Piper Cherokee 180 where the flaps controlled by a lever between the two front seats and it looks like a car emergency brake.  Approaching Katama, I went to deploy the flaps and a massive thigh had spilled over to occupy all the space.  I had to shove the flab aside to get to the flap control.  Double Eeeeeeewww! 

The ancient joke:
Q: What do fat girls and mopeds have in common?
A: They're both fun to ride but you wouldn't want anyone to see you doing it.

A friend of mine who used to live down east in Camden was lamenting the quality of the women in the town once the summer talent vaporized in September.   He said "There's nothing but BMW's."   "What?", I ask?  He replies, "Big Maine Women"


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Aren't chix w/ dix, dudes with boobs?



I was out in Provincetown for a couple of days visiting some friends in August.  At night, it's quite the scene by the waterfront.  Some of the transsexuals actually looked pretty hot.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 10, 2008)

On the weight and balance you could have just used 2 FAA standard people, and you didn't have to worry about an aft CG.:smile:


----------



## Paul (Sep 10, 2008)

Had a friend in College who, in a drunken stupor (says he) ended-up getting a beej from a tranny. He didn't know she was a he until the next week when s/he started flirting with him at a bar the following week. Some other guys started laughing when he went along with it. When he asked them why, they told him. Apparently one of them had found out the "hard" way a few weeks prior. So he did the 'ol Crocodile Dundee and sure 'nuf, s/he was packing.
/Good times...good times...


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..I haven't worn size 34 pants since college...I'm a 38..nothing like having a pear shaped body...my legs are solid which makes my beer-gut stick out more.  I'm doing some dog sitting at my parents house tomorrow through Sunday and I plan on using the rowing machine alot..
> 
> I agree with Moe on the underarmour man girdles..they definitely rock hardcore yo...


Okay I've been trying to not Hijack the h, w, L thread in Gear, but  I just can't let this go.

GSS, you paint such a beautiful picture of yourself..............How do you display yourself in your on line dating thingy?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

btw this new girl I'm going out with is not fat...she is actually very fit because she teaches swimming lessons 4 days a week..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Okay I've been trying to not Hijack the h, w, L thread in Gear, but  I just can't let this go.
> 
> GSS, you paint such a beautiful picture of yourself..............How do you display yourself in your on line dating thingy?



Trekchick..why are you taking my quote from a different thread and sticking it here???:-x On my match.com profile I use actual pictures of my 200+ pound self..ironically women don't seem to mind that I don't have six-pack abs..it's more about being on-time for dates, being a good listener, and being a friendly person.  In the past I've dated a few women who I've considered way out of my league but they were insecure and thought they were fat and ugly..even though they were thin and beautiful.  I have a thing for smart women and also talkative women.  Dumb women with nothing to say no matter how hot they are..are boring..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Geoff said:


> He said "There's nothing but BMW's."   "What?", I ask?  He replies, "Big Maine Women"



That's a good one..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> btw this new girl I'm going out with is not fat...she is actually very fit because she teaches swimming lessons 4 days a week..



I'm getting this image of mammals who live in the ocean.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

What did it for me was she was wearing her ski goggles in one of her profile pictures..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What did it for me was she was wearing her ski goggles in one of her profile pictures..



What goggles were you wearing?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dumb women with nothing to say no matter how hot they are..are boring..




That's just wrong. How can you live with yourself?:-o


----------



## 2knees (Sep 10, 2008)

Geoff said:


> What goggles were you wearing?




bwahahahahahaha


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

dibs on the blonde..


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Trekchick..why are you taking my quote from a different thread and sticking it here???:-x .


Because I was reading this thread and the words from the other thread made me chuckle while imagining the possibility of you using that description of yourself in a dating profile.

C'mon, you laughed, I know you did!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Because I was reading this thread and the words from the other thread made me chuckle while imagining the possibility of you using that description of yourself in a dating profile.
> 
> C'mon, you laughed, I know you did!



actually I didn't


----------



## BigJay (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> actually I didn't



With a name like that... and a picture of Alf, you really must be pretty laid back with that kind of humour... c'mon!

Oh and by the way, i saw the blond way before ya! Giddy-Giddy!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess I will post this over in this thread instead of the "what are you doing" one since it is more dating related.

I'll see were GSS and hardline are coming from. Finding "quality" dates as you get older gets harder and harder. I too work in a small company so I don't have convenience of having a big company to fish dates out of. Bars are pretty useless unless you are looking for a one night stand and since I don't drink I really have no reason to go to one. I have also pretty much tapped the "friend of a friend of a friend" deal for dates.

So it looks like I might have to throw in the towel and join one of the online sites and see what happens. I don't have curly hair of freestyle rap like GSS, but we'll see how my luck with online dating.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 11, 2008)

well there's always duct tape and chloroform.  








obviously, that's a joke.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

Sad truth is, I have far more single male friends than female friends and I honestly don't know many women I'd wish on my male friends.
Sad, eh?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

BigJay said:


> With a name like that... and a picture of Alf, you really must be pretty laid back with that kind of humour... c'mon!
> 
> Oh and by the way, i saw the blond way before ya! Giddy-Giddy!



I'm just giving Trekchick a hard time..although I never met her in person she's my homegirl..any friend of IHartSkiing is a friend of mine..

On topic...I was at my 10 year high school reunion last Thanksgiving and I'd say 80% of the women attending were already either married, engaged or in a serious relationship.  Out of the guys..I'd put the number at 30%.  There are way more single guys my age than single women.  The women who are my age and still single want to get married within a year..and have a kid in another year because their clock is ticking.  I'm in no rush and I prefer to date women in their early-mid 20s.  I'm most likely going out with the skier chick on Saturday and then there's another girl I talked to last night who I'll probably meet sometime next week.  Since the end of ski season I've gone on dates with more than a dozen different women and I've only had 2nd dates with a few of them and third dates with two of them.  The toughest thing is keeping all the names straight.  Anyway they all seem to either be teachers or work with old people.  I dated a lawyer and an accountant in the past and both were uber career oriented and didn't have much time for me....Oh well..it's all exciting for me..and I'm sure equally exciting for the girl since they get to meet me.  As you all know..I'm not your average Joe six-pack..I'm unique..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On my match.com profile I use actual pictures of my 200+ pound self..ironically women don't seem to mind that I don't have six-pack abs..it's more about being on-time for dates, being a good listener, and being a friendly person.  In the past I've dated a few women who I've considered way out of my league but they were insecure and thought they were fat and ugly..even though they were thin and beautiful.  I have a thing for smart women and also talkative women.  Dumb women with nothing to say no matter how hot they are..are boring..




Who knew you were such a softy?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Who knew you were such a softy?



Oh yeah..I'm not your average alpha-male..I've even taken a lady on a horsedrawn carriage ride before...:-o


----------



## BigJay (Sep 11, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Who knew you were such a softy?



The sounds of "Lowered Expectations" murmurs into my head!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

Why do women insist on going out for dinner on a date..whatever happened to mini-golf and an ice cream cone..sheesh...this one girl wanted to go to this really nice restaurant called TGI Fridays..The waitresses wore all these pins on a vest called flair..and the girl I went out with had the nerve to order the salmon and a glass of wine..cha ching...the 99 cent menu at Wendys has anything a young lady could want..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm just giving Trekchick a hard time..although I never met her in person she's my homegirl..any friend of IHartSkiing is a friend of mine..
> 
> On topic...I was at my 10 year high school reunion last Thanksgiving and I'd say 80% of the women attending were already either married, engaged or in a serious relationship.  Out of the guys..I'd put the number at 30%.  There are way more single guys my age than single women.  The women who are my age and still single want to get married within a year..and have a kid in another year because their clock is ticking.  I'm in no rush and I prefer to date women in their early-mid 20s.  I'm most likely going out with the skier chick on Saturday and then there's another girl I talked to last night who I'll probably meet sometime next week.  Since the end of ski season I've gone on dates with more than a dozen different women and I've only had 2nd dates with a few of them and third dates with two of them.  The toughest thing is keeping all the names straight.  Anyway they all seem to either be teachers or work with old people.  I dated a lawyer and an accountant in the past and both were uber career oriented and didn't have much time for me....Oh well..it's all exciting for me..and I'm sure equally exciting for the girl since they get to meet me.  As you all know..I'm not your average Joe six-pack..I'm unique..



Don't despair, more than half of em will be single and divorced at the 20th reunion. Keep practicing those crispy dance moves for the next time.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

Take her to the old country buffet.....that way she can get whatever she wants, and you get free dessert too with the ice cream cart...   If they run out of bowls just shove your face under the nozzle and pull the handle...   I hear they have Filet and Shrimp too...  talk about CLASS!   She'll bone ya fer sure....

LMAO


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Take her to the old country buffet.....that way she can get whatever she wants, and you get free dessert too with the ice cream cart...   If they run out of bowls just shove your face under the nozzle and pull the handle...   I hear they have Filet and Shrimp too...  talk about CLASS!   She'll bone ya fer sure....
> 
> LMAO



AHAHAHAHAAAAAA! The key to taking a date to the buffet is strategic seating, preferably a table where the line of sight to the buffet is blocked. That way if you go back for seconds alone, you can snarf down a bunch of treats and then go back to the table with a small side salad, looking all healthy.:razz:


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 11, 2008)

This place rocks...   although I haven't been there in like 2 years or so...


http://www.shady-maple.com/


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why do women insist on going out for dinner on a date..whatever happened to mini-golf and an ice cream cone..sheesh...this one girl wanted to go to this really nice restaurant called TGI Fridays..The waitresses wore all these pins on a vest called flair..and the girl I went out with had the nerve to order the salmon and a glass of wine..cha ching...the 99 cent menu at Wendys has anything a young lady could want..




Says the guy who didn't get any....lol....


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 12, 2008)

Manatees are hot!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Don't despair, more than half of em will be single and divorced at the 20th reunion. Keep practicing those crispy dance moves for the next time.



Fo Shizzle..and there will be a 15th reunion.  At my 10th reunion I told myself to be mellow and nurse a beer or two.  Well the bartender ended up being a guy I knew from Karaoke and he was hooking me up with a beer every 10 minutes..when the kegs of Miller light and Yuengling ran out..we were passing around double sized bottles of wine.  Once the DJ started playing old school hip hop..a couple girls started busting out some old school moves and one of them even started doing the running man.  I couldn't help it and I was like,"homegirl step aside"....and I busted out the running man and other mad crispy moves.  Yes I was kickin it old school..fun fun fun..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Take her to the old country buffet.....that way she can get whatever she wants, and you get free dessert too with the ice cream cart...   If they run out of bowls just shove your face under the nozzle and pull the handle...   I hear they have Filet and Shrimp too...  talk about CLASS!   She'll bone ya fer sure....
> 
> LMAO



lol...don't you mean I'll bone her???  What girls do you know who have a bone??? The office manager at my work calls the Old Country Buffet the hog trough


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lol...don't you mean I'll bone her???  What girls do you know who have a bone??? The office manager at my work calls the Old Country Buffet the hog trough




Bone her?  Nope.  I think the word you're looking for is *render*.  ...like they did on the old whaling ships to turn whale blubber into oil in a huge copper pot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Bone her?  Nope.  I think the word you're looking for is *render*.  ...like they did on the old whaling ships to turn whale blubber into oil in a huge copper pot.



Anyway my date is tomorrow afternoon...if the weather is nice maybe we'll play some mini-golf and if it's raining I'll bring my steezy Umbrella ella ella ay ay..lol..and maybe we'll do something indoors..I better buy some breath mints and lube..lol


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .I better buy some breath mints and *lube*..lol



For her or you??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> For her or you??



Depends on how well the date goes..:-o


----------



## drjeff (Sep 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Depends on how well the date goes..:-o



Fair enough


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2008)

So what was she like?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 14, 2008)

Where is the TR?


----------



## Terry (Sep 14, 2008)

C'mon GSS we all want a date report! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe he's sleeping over?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe he's sleeping over?



He doesn't smurf on the first date.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> He doesn't smurf on the first date.



smurf????  Aside from my 8,000 other posts..my personal life is nobodies business....LMBFAO...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> smurf????



"Smurf" is a perfectly acceptable replacement for any explicative.  

Am I bringing it back from the '80's? ....absosmurfinlutely!



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Aside from my 8,000 other posts..my personal life is nobodies business....LMBFAO...



In other words, you didn't get any...


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> In other words, you didn't get any...



Or maybe she's a AZ lurker


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> "Smurf" is a perfectly acceptable replacement for any explicative.
> ..



LOL...well I have all sorts of ski and golf swag.  A girl I dated earlier in the summer was into golf and the first time I went to her house..I brought her a sleeve of Nike balls I got in the goodie bag at a golf outing.  I have a pair of goggles kicking around that I bought on Steep and Cheap and they turned out to be baby blue ladies goggle with hardly any tint to them...probably good for night skiing and I gave them to the girl yesterday since her current goggles are high intensity and not good for night skiing.  



Phillycore said:


> Or maybe she's a AZ lurker



You never know..there was a really interesting article in the NYTimes about people googling people..before going on date with them.  Very interesting because I think most people do that..at least snoops like me...:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> The last 2 women I dated briefly said they had googled me .. a lot of good that it did them ..



Don't give out your last name..or make up an alias..lol...

At Karaoke a few weeks ago this busted chick came up to me and touched my hair and asked if I was Greek.  I told her my name was Skip...but I got owned 10 minutes later when the DJ said,"Next up is GSS and he's gonna sing Snoop Doggs Gin and Juice"..lol


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL...well I have all sorts of ski and golf swag.  A girl I dated earlier in the summer was into golf and the first time I went to her house..I brought her a sleeve of Nike balls I got in the goodie bag at a golf outing.  I have a pair of goggles kicking around that I bought on Steep and Cheap and they turned out to be baby blue ladies goggle with hardly any tint to them...probably good for night skiing and I gave them to the girl yesterday since her current goggles are high intensity and not good for night skiing.
> 
> 
> 
> You never know..there was a really interesting article in the NYTimes about people googling people..before going on date with them.  Very interesting because I think most people do that..at least snoops like me...:-D



almost all the girls i have dated googled me. which fine by my they just find all the PR articles that i do for the places we build. it kinda makes me out to be a superstar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

hardline said:


> almost all the girls i have dated googled me. which fine by my they just find all the PR articles that i do for the places we build. it kinda makes me out to be a superstar.




When I google myself I don't find much...but if I google grilledsteezesandwich wow..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I google myself...


 
Hey!!... save that for off line please!!!  :-D


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2008)

I googled myself, and I find nothing linked to me, on either of the names I use.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> The last 2 women I dated briefly said they had googled me .. a lot of good that it did them ..



Before I took his name off it in 2005, when you googled GSS, this link came up first for many years:
http://www.geoffdevine.com/whose.html

If you google my name, my personal web page comes up first.  I really should update it.  Some Voice over IP security stuff I did comes up next.  Then my LinkedIn profile and resume.  You also find a 19-year-old with my name in Florida and a cop in New Zealand who went into the personal trainer business.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

The name similarity thing that gets me a few times a year is that there is an OB/GYN with my exact same name(right down to the middle initial) who has a practice in CT about 40 miles from mine,  And a couple of times a year,  I'll get a call from a pharmacist asking if I called in a reauthorization presecription for birth control pills.  My reply to that is, sorry,  I'm the other Doc with that name and I work on the other end


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The name similarity thing that gets me a few times a year is that there is an OB/GYN with my exact same name(right down to the middle initial) who has a practice in CT about 40 miles from mine,  And a couple of times a year,  I'll get a call from a pharmacist asking if I called in a reauthorization presecription for birth control pills.  My reply to that is, sorry,  I'm the other Doc with that name and I work on the other end



You should call him up and see if he wants to switch for a day. Like twins! :-D


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You should call him up and see if he wants to switch for a day. Like twins! :-D




Thanks, but no thanks!  My sister in-law is an OB/GYN, and as she so eloquently puts it "99.9% of my patients wouldn't exactly qualify as playboy playmates"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 15, 2008)

STEEZE:   I've been away for awhile----------------------- ya been behaving ???  or performing ??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The name similarity thing that gets me a few times a year is that there is an OB/GYN with my exact same name(right down to the middle initial) who has a practice in CT about 40 miles from mine,  And a couple of times a year,  I'll get a call from a pharmacist asking if I called in a reauthorization presecription for birth control pills.  My reply to that is, sorry,  I'm the other Doc with that name and I work on the other end








wa-loaf said:


> You should call him up and see if he wants to switch for a day. Like twins! :-D



This tangentially reminds me of an old joke about the two guys standing at a wake admiring the HUGE floral arrangement in the shape of an anatomically-correct heart. The one fellow is laughing and shaking his head. The other guy wonders what he finds so funny.
"The floral arrangement"
"Well, he was a well-respected cardiologist. His staff sent that in his honor"
The laughing guy responds, "Well, I'm a well respected gynocologist. What do you think my staff will send for me??"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You should call him up and see if he wants to switch for a day. Like twins! :-D



The only problem is that gynos don't only have young hot patients..lol..they have to deal with everybody..uke:uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> STEEZE:   I've been away for awhile----------------------- ya been behaving ???  or performing ??



Welcome back Warp Daddy...I've been good..I'm moving into my new place in two weeks and setting up arrangements for electric, cable, internet and the post office..


----------

